# Creating partition error: Invalid argument



## Fexonchik (Dec 14, 2022)

Hello. I have a problem installing FreeBSD 13.1. When partitioning the disk, I have the problem that you see in the photo. Invalid argument. I checked both on VM and on another disk. I tried to reinstall MBR, it didn't help. It's the same in gpart. Creating a part of any type does not work. I tried another drive - to no avail. Please help me!
Version: FreeBSD 13.1.
Laptop: Lenovo Ideapad Y570.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2022)

What exactly did you put in the "Add partition" screen? It's being obfuscated by the error.

And I would recommend using GPT, especially if this is a brand new installation. There's no reason to stick to the old MBR scheme, any system from the past 10 or so years is capable of booting from GPT.


----------



## chrbr (Dec 14, 2022)

Dear Fexonchik,
a few weeks ago I have tried FreeBSD on a Levono Thinkpad T470. Basically install has been successful but it has thrown a lot of ACPI errors. One try has been FreeBSD-13.1 with MBR and UFS.

Do you want to install on ada0 or da0. It seems to be da0 but I am not sure. If it is da0 you might select the correct drive in the most hidden screen of the photo. Then you have to select the mountpoint of the root partition in the "Add Partition" window. Unfortunately the screens overlay.

But basically the GPT partition scheme is the better choice. I have to admit that it has cost me some grey hair to get rid of the Intel Boot manager of the T470. And I have tried MBR, too because this mode is supported by the installer USB sticks.

I wish you will have success!
Christoph


----------



## Fexonchik (Dec 14, 2022)

chrbr said:


> Dear Fexonchik,
> a few weeks ago I have tried FreeBSD on a Levono Thinkpad T470. Basically install has been successful but it has thrown a lot of ACPI errors. One try has been FreeBSD-13.1 with MBR and UFS.
> 
> Do you want to install on ada0 or da0. It seems to be da0 but I am not sure. If it is da0 you might select the correct drive in the most hidden screen of the photo. Then you have to select the mountpoint of the root partition in the "Add Partition" window. Unfortunately the screens overlay.
> ...


I want to use GPT, but my bios wont let me do that. As i know, bios doesnt support gpt. And da0 is usb flash with FreeBSD install program. My disk is ada0.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2022)

Fexonchik said:


> I want to use GPT, but my bios wont let me do that. As i know, bios doesnt support gpt


BIOS has nothing to do with this. Just use the traditional "BIOS" boot, or CSM boot if it's an UEFI firmware. That will boot a GPT partitioned disk just fine.


----------



## Fexonchik (Dec 14, 2022)

SirDice said:


> What exactly did you put in the "Add partition" screen? It's being obfuscated by the error.
> 
> And I would recommend using GPT, especially if this is a brand new installation. There's no reason to stick to the old MBR scheme, any system from the past 10 or so years is capable of booting from GPT.


I have a bios doesnt suppoer gpt. I put Type: freebsd-ufs Size: 16GB Mountpoint: /


----------



## chrbr (Dec 14, 2022)

Fexonchik said:


> My disk is ada0.


In case of GPT you should end up with ada0p1, ada0p2 and so on.The photo just shows ada0. http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/disksetup.html should show the commands without using the GUI.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 14, 2022)

or go to a shell,

```
man gpart
```


----------



## covacat (Dec 14, 2022)

freebsd-ufs is not valid for MBR, leave it just freebsd


----------

